

Ask HN: Who is the best Freelance Rails Developer you know?  - bpick

Who does the best, most phenomenal web development work you know?
======
conorh
Me. Well maybe not, but I am a freelance Rails dev in NYC :) Lots of
experience, worked on many sites, and have great references. Some of my code
on github - <http://github.com/conorh>

Drop me a line.

------
thegoleffect
<http://seanhussey.com/>

~~~
jdee
oh hai sean, how are things?

